# How To Dry Green Wood



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a piece of Bois d'arc wood I cut from a tree about 2 weeks ago. I am wanting to use it for knife handles. The piece is a limb 4" x 4' long, should I cut it into small pieces or leave it long. Do I need to put wax on the ends and how long till it is dry. As you can tell I have never done this before so I need all the help I can get. Thank You for the help.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Melted parfin or some paint on the ends will help keep it from cracking. If you cut it a length, and your wife will allow, you can dry it in the microwave ! Just weigh it before on a postal scale(any thing with you can weigh something small on) microwave a few minutes weighing each time. When there is no more weight loss it is ready to turn. Watch this -- I use paper towels under the piece. You will hear it drying and there may be some smoking--this is easy but has to be watched. I have never lost a piece this way --have done pen blanks and a few for boxes. GOOD LUCK.LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

As Lady Linda states once with microwave. It will get very hot. I did a nice piece once and it actually started burning from the inside of the wood piece and kept smoldering until it turned into a black spot when I eventually dunked it into water to stop the smoldering. Just do it in incraments, stop and cool then do more if needed. However, drying fast in a microwave CAN also make it crack worse than is slow dried unless it is already pretty stable. My not, but it can depending on thickness.


----------

